# Caution-Overland Models



## RJC (Nov 30, 2017)

I attempted to buy replacement parts for my Overland Models brass F7. After investigation, I find that there are no more spare parts for any of the Overland Models. Overland has not had any connection to Korean manufacturers for 9 years.
If you are thinking about buying any Overland model, you might want to investigate the parts availability of the particular locomotive you are considering. Buyer beware.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

After nine years, it shouldn’t be a surprise that there’s no parts around....


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

try NWSL for parts.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info RJC.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

What kind of parts are you looking for? There are two online groups for S fine scale modelers, one on FB and one on groups.io. Many members of both groups own Overland products and parts.


----------

